# Einzelbilder in Video einfügen



## kirchel (23. März 2005)

Ich habe eine kleine frage,

Ich habe mal gehört das vor ein paar Jahren, oder Jahrzehnten mal ein kleines Experiment im Kino durchgeführt wurde. Dabei sollte herausgefunden werden ob Werbung die nur unterbewusst stattgefunden hat auch wirkungsvoll ist.
Das Experiment sah wie folgt aus, im Kino wurde während eines Films alle paar sec eine Cola Werbung eingeblendet. Aber nur immer für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde, sodass die Zuschauer die Werbung  überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen haben. Wenn also ein Film aus 24 Bildern Pro sec. Besteht war also ca. jedes 5 Bild ein Cola Werbung, welche für den Zuschauer aber unsichtbar war.
Das Ergebnis war wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe überwältigend. In der Filmpause würde wesentlich mehr Cola verkauft als es sonst der Fall war. Das Experiment war demnach ein voller erfolg!
Nun Möchte ich genau das gerne selber ausprobieren. Alle Paar Wochen mache ich für eine kleine Disco, Kneipe oder wie auch immer eine Art Musikbegleitendes Video welches auf eine Wand Projiziert wird und den ganzen Abend als Loop abgespielt wird.
Ich will jedoch keine Werbung machen sondern eher versuchen die Stimmung auf diesen weg noch weiter in dem schuppen anzuheizen! 
Meine Frage ist jetzt womit, und vor allem wie kann ich es umsetzten das ich in ein Vorhandenes Video z.B. jedes 5 Bild ein neues Einfüge ohne das Bilder des Ursprungsfils gelöscht werden.
Muss ich jedes Bild einzeln Einfügen oder gibt es auch eine Funktion mit der ich das ganze automatisieren kann und jedes 10 Bild Einfügen kann?
Wäre für Hilfe dankbar, weil ich irgend wie bis jetzt nicht so recht weis wie, und ob es überhaupt möglich ist so was umzusetzen.

Kirchel


----------



## blount (23. März 2005)

Hi kirchel,

komplett kannst du dies in Premiere so viel
ich weiss nicht automatisieren, aber du kannst
es dir um einiges erleichter.

Lege eine neue Sequenz für deine (Cola)Werbe-
motiv an. Dabei lässt du die ersten 24 Bilder
frei und setzt dein Bild in das 25ste.
(Die Sequenz darf nur 25 Frames lang sein!)

Dann neue Sequenz erstellen, dort in der untersten
Ebene deinen Film reinladen und in der oberen
setzt du die komplette Sequenz mit dem Werbebild
ein, die dann immer wieder aneinander gesetzt wird
solange dein Film dauert.


----------



## 27b-6 (23. März 2005)

Abend!

  Bevor es wieder zu ewig langen Diskussionen und gut gemeinten Vorschlägen kommt schau mal lieber in diesen Thread rein: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=180451
 DA ist wohl das meiste dazu gesagt.


----------

